
Period. Full Stop. Point. Whatever It’s Called, It’s Going Out of Style - terryauerbach
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/10/world/europe/period-full-stop-point-whatever-its-called-millennials-arent-using-it.html?_r=0
======
Broken_Hippo
I'm not really sure what the big deal is about it not being used in text
messaging and one line statements - because as the article stated, it really
isn't necessary. This is just evolving style, and right now it is somewhat
needed in paragraphs or multi-sentence messages for readability. That could
just go to the wayside as well, however, since the period is more of a habit
than anything I'm not sure if a double space followed by a capital letter is
any more difficult to read It is, however, slightly easier to type Especially
if you are typing on the phone. All that said, my habit is to write sentences
with periods when they are in paragraphs, so typing the previous took a bit of
thought. I'm sure over time I could get used to it - after all, when I learned
"keyboarding" they still wanted us to use two spaces after a sentence. That is
no longer the style.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
And unfortunately, HN doesn't register the double spaces after a sentence.

